# zak's growning



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

zak is growning fast and love's playing 
here his playing with granny


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhhhh lovely pictures carol,, your dogs are beautiful


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

very nice pics they are so cute


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

his going out tomorrow round the park
so wil get some pic's of him out and about 
should be fun


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

is it his first trip there?


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

today was meet up with him with her dog
forgot camera though so going to take with me tomorrow to
pick up tyler and duke 
he'll love tyler his hairy coat


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

cute pics


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

they looks beautiful, very happy, playful...The only thing needed - you know what we mean....


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

he's lovely


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> they looks beautiful, very happy, playful...The only thing needed - you know what we mean....


yeah a play mate his size for now anyway lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Gorgeous pics, He is sure growing fast


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Aww he's lovely


----------



## amy_lou_79 (Jan 3, 2008)

awwww bless, how cute.


----------



## jo-ann (Nov 2, 2007)

wow fab photos


----------

